# Forms of Address



## Seig (Oct 31, 2004)

In a recent post by Doc, he advised a prospective student of Master of the Arts Tom Kelly to not call him "Tom". I know that different people have different preferences so....
My question is to all the senior's on the board.
What form of address do you prefer, and why?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 31, 2004)

Well when I spoke to Mr. Kelly on the phone the other day to ask about his school and classes. He was very nice to me and when I said Sir to him he chuckled a little and said Tom is fine "So There!" 

This of course was or should be the way it is until I start training with him. Then it is Mr. Kelly just like SGM Parker wanted us to do.


----------



## Doc (Nov 2, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Well when I spoke to Mr. Kelly on the phone the other day to ask about his school and classes. He was very nice to me and when I said Sir to him he chuckled a little and said Tom is fine "So There!"
> 
> This of course was or should be the way it is until I start training with him. Then it is Mr. Kelly just like SGM Parker wanted us to do.



Well I use common ettiquette, which says - you never address anyone by their first name until given permission to do so. You got it so no problem. Tom obviously isn't eating as many students as he used to. He's getting old. 

As far as Ed Parker, he never required anyone to refer to himself or anyone else by a title. When he introduced himself, he always said, "Hi! I'm Ed Parker." His students set the rules for protocol.

Anyway you'll have fun training with Tom Kell"e"y. He'll work your butt off but he'll have you craking up as you catch your breath. Have fun!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 22, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> As far as Ed Parker, he never required anyone to refer to himself or anyone else by a title.   His students set the rules for protocol.


 Well, I'll have to beg to differ a bit here.   While I do agree with "Doc" to  some degree..... it should be noted that the key word is  "_*required*_", Ed Parker,  rarely if ever,  _*MADE*_ anyone do anything (including portions of his system  or any of his ideas or innovations).   {now the smart ones, saw thru this  unique  mannerism so as to get additional mileage from him }  

 I think what "Doc" meant was that his students didn't  "set" the rules of protocol, but rather volunteered respect within the  guidelines of general manners and also adhere to the prescribed guidelines that  Mr. Parker verbally discussed, developed or "suggested" to his students, and  later published these thoughts (see Infinite Insights Volume I, Chapter 9, pages  89-96) for future generations to use as a guide. 

 :asian:


----------



## Doc (Nov 23, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Well, I'll have to beg to differ a bit here.   While I do agree with "Doc" to  some degree..... it should be noted that the key word is  "_*required*_", Ed Parker,  rarely if ever,  _*MADE*_ anyone do anything (including portions of his system  or any of his ideas or innovations).   {now the smart ones, saw thru this  unique  mannerism so as to get additional mileage from him }
> 
> I think what "Doc" meant was that his students didn't  "set" the rules of protocol, but rather volunteered respect within the  guidelines of general manners and also adhere to the prescribed guidelines that  Mr. Parker verbally discussed, developed or "suggested" to his students, and  later published these thoughts (see Infinite Insights Volume I, Chapter 9, pages  89-96) for future generations to use as a guide.
> 
> :asian:



That's what I said, Mr. low battery.


----------

